

Ask HN: How do you come up with ideas? - designatedInit

I find I have trouble coming up with good startup ideas (or in my case, ios app ideas). I often think about something that I would want but I have trouble coming up with anything. So, how do you guys come up with your ideas? What do you think of when you are brainstorming, or does it just come to you out of the blue?<p>Thanks,
K
======
unimpressive
Normally I'll be having a problem or be thinking about a problem and say to
myself "What if I..." and if what follows is a good idea, it gets stuck in my
head for months until I actually at least attempt to do it. I've had the same
ideas in my head for months now. I'm slowly getting around to all of them.
(Don't bother asking, they're mostly locale specific to my location and life
situation. Others I don't want to talk about right now simply because I'm not
in the mood. And the rest are still in "stored problem" stage.)

I'd mirror the advice of Richard Feynman. Keep problems you want to solve in
the back of your mind. Whenever you come across something that seems to
parallel it or seems related, do a mental check to see if it helps with any of
your stored problems. If it does, great; you have an idea.

